# Simulacion en PROTEUS



## matrix93 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola  amigos qe tal, una consulta en la simulacion en Isis qe coloco para ubicar un condensador ceramico xqe solo me  aparece electroliticos nada mas.
De antemano gracias

x ejemplo de 0.01uf...


----------



## EINNER C (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola matrix93

en busqueda de componentes pones cap, asi te apareceran los ceramicos, si pones cap-elect seran electroliticos, el valor lo cambias luego en el plano de trabajo...


saludos.....


----------



## matrix93 (Mar 21, 2011)

ok hermano gracias me ha sido de mucha utilidad..


----------



## EINNER C (Mar 21, 2011)

ok estamos para ayudarnos


----------



## matrix93 (Mar 24, 2011)

einer c chequea este pequeño trabajito,es sobre ding dong y no me simula(no me sale el sonido),me sale un mensaje de error.Me podrias decir aque se debe ese error..

ai va el pequeño proyecto


----------



## EINNER C (Mar 24, 2011)

hola 
no he tenido tiempo de ver tu circuito pero por ahi tenia uno lo subo si te sirve

por otro lado puede mirar con un osciloscopio la senal que llega al speaker

saludos


----------



## matrix93 (Mar 28, 2011)

muy bueno.ahora estoy realizando con el efecto del "auto fantastico"  y al simular me sale un error(qiero simularlo para luego hacer el pcb),si alguien me pudiera hacer llegar alguna solucion.


----------



## Ande (Mar 28, 2011)

pues si te aparecen electroliticos sin polaridad puedes ocupar ellos, solo da clic derecho sobre el capacitor y ahi puedes coambiar el valos del capacitor, salu2


----------



## matrix93 (Abr 3, 2011)

Muy bueno gracias.Por otra parte en ARES ya he enrutado las pistas y luego he hecho algunas modificaciones.Pues bien ahora resulta que para desenrutar(osea como estaba al principio solo con componenetes)yo lo hago con Ctrl+Z paar ir retrocediendo de pasos.La pregunta es si es que puedo desenrutar y dejar como estan ahi los componentes?solo quitar las pistas y no estar retrocediendo los pasos.Sugerencias x favor compañeros.


----------



## agcopa (Abr 16, 2011)

Me pueden orientar como hago para simular en ISIS Proteus la escritura de una eprom 27256. No se si debo simular la grabacion por fuera del proteus y luego solo simular la lectura de la misma o con proteus puedo grabar de la misma. Lei algo de un software que realiza un programa en .hex y luego puedo grabar esta informacion en la eprom llamado ROM_MAX. Gracias por su ayuda


----------

